# [Geloest]CUPS druckt keine Testseite

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe Gentoo in VirtualBox 4.0.4 unter Host aptosid installiert und in CUPS meinen an USB angeschlossenen HP Color LaserJet 2600n eingerichtet.

```
Beschreibung: HP Color LaserJet 2600n

Ort: Local Printer

Marke und Modell: HP Color LaserJet 2600n Foomatic/foo2hp (recommended)

Druckerstatus: frei, Aufträge akzeptieren, publiziert.

Geräte URI: usb://HP/Color%20LaserJet%202600n 

```

Wenn ich nun eine Testseite drucken will kommt die Meldung oben.

```
... "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
```

und es wird nicht gedruckt.

Wie kriege ich das geregelt?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Thu Apr 07, 2011 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

net-print/foomatic-filters sollte dir helfen

----------

## Necoro

net-print/hplip hast du installiert? Das sollte denn den Drucker unter CUPS als hp://bla finden und kümmert sich um alle Einstellungen

----------

## cryptosteve

Nur zur Info:

Das vom hanisch genannte Druckermodel LaserJet 2600n ist auf hplipopensource.com weder unter Supported Printers noch unter Recommended Printer Models genannt.

Ob es in der Praxis dann trotzdem mit net-print/hplip funktioniert, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

----------

## Necoro

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Das vom hanisch genannte Druckermodel LaserJet 2600n ist auf hplipopensource.com weder unter Supported Printers noch unter Recommended Printer Models genannt.

 

Oh - es gibt HP-Drucker, die die nicht unterstützen  :Shocked:  das war mir neu. Sorry fürs nicht-nachschauen.

/edit: Und es wird doch unterstützt: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/color_laserjet/hp_color_laserjet_2600n.html -- alles nachschauen muss man selber machen  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Verdammich ... ich hab unter »LaserJet« geguckt, nicht unter  »Color LaserJet«.  :Sad: 

Ich sag hier nix mehr!

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

habe mir net-print/hplip installiert und auch net-print/foomatic-filters (war schon installiert), aber keine Veränderung.

Bei HP Device Manager -> Driver Plug-in Installation funktioniert das Downloaden des Plug-in nicht.

Nun habe ich den Drucker in CUPS neu eingerichtet.

```
Beschreibung: HP Color LaserJet 2600n

Ort: Local Printer

Marke und Modell: HP Color LaserJet 2600n, hpcups 3.10.9, requires proprietary plugin

Druckerstatus: frei, Aufträge akzeptieren, publiziert.

Geräte URI: hp:/usb/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n?serial=F9448NT

```

Jetzt kommt die Meldung:

```
... "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups failed"
```

und

```
...

HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n_USB_F9448NT_HPLIP

-----------------------------------------

Type: Printer

Device URI: hp:/usb/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n?serial=F9448NT

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n_USB_F9448NT_HPLIP.ppd

PPD Description: HP Color LaserJet 2600n, hpcups 3.10.9, requires proprietary plugin

Printer status: Drucker HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n_USB_F9448NT_HPLIP ist inaktiv.  Aktiviert seit Sa 26 Mär 2011 12:20:40 CET

error: Required plug-in status: Not installed

Communication status: Good
```

Wie lade ich den notwendigen proprietary plugin, da HP Device Manager -> Install Required Plugin -> Download and install the Plug-in from an HP authorized server (recommended) -> Next

nicht funktioniert?

Durch Umstellen in /etc/resolv.conf von 

nameserver 192.168.2.1    auf   nameserver 85.88.19.10

bin ich schon weiter gekommen. Aber dann erhalte ich die Meldung:

```
Plug-in install failed.
```

Woran mag das liegen?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auf das Runterladen des notwendigen Plugin mit HPLIP verzichtet und statt dessen mir foo2zjs  runter geldaen, entpackt und nach der INSTALL-Anleitung installiert.

Jetzt funktioniert der Drucker.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Da hast Du aber Ausdauer bewiesen. Danke für die Rückmeldung.

foo2zjs runtergeladen, oder einfach net-print/foo2zjs installiert?

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auf das Runterladen des notwendigen Plugin mit HPLIP verzichtet und statt dessen mir foo2zjs  runter geldaen ( http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Printing/foo2zjs-8802.shtml ), entpackt und nach der INSTALL-Anleitung installiert.

Jetzt funktioniert der Drucker.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

